# Help and Advice > Related Illness/medication/alternatives >  Need some advice *Triggers*

## IronTarkus

Hi all, 

I just needed some advice before I started taking this medication again, and to be honest I can't really ask my family because they are somewhat embarrassed about the fact that I have mental health problems, so I would feel very uncomfortable having a conversation with them about going back on medication. I think it's better I just keep them out of it, which is what has led me here to you lovely people.

Anyway, here's the situation. About 2-3 years ago my depression got really bad and I tried to take my own life and ended up in the hospital for a couple of weeks, when I left they made me start taking loads of different pills but the only ones I can remember are Mirtazapine which I was taking 30mg twice a day, Pregabalin 150mg two times a day and Zopiclone at night to help me sleep. I have contacted my doctors and I can't get an appointment until the middle of the week but my condition is getting worse quickly, I've been having panic attacks fairly regularly, it can sometime be up to three nights before I even get a wink of sleep and my mood is generally low all of the time. I don't want to go to the hospital as I don't want to get my family involved, if I can wait until I can get to see my doctor then I think I can get the help I need but until then its a real struggle.

The thing I mainly want advice on is, as I said before I was on a lot of medication and pretty high doses too which is what led to me stopping taking them abruptly because being that zonked out all of the time makes you not even feel like yourself anymore, but because I stopped taking them so abruptly I found a weeks worth of Mirtazapine and a weeks worth of Pregabalin in my old room at my mum's. 

I don't know if I should take them as these are the pills I am going to be asking my doctor for as even though they zonked me out they did alleviate ALL of my symptoms, however my worries are that the dose may be a bit overkill for my current requirements.... all I know is that I need to do something pretty soon as I don't want to go down that road again. 

If anyone has experience of either of these pills then it may be helpful for me to know what kind of dose is a 'normal' dose as to judge if this is too high. Most places I have seen on the internet so far seem to indicate that both of the doses I was taking are fairly high but it would be nice to get this confirmed/disproved by a 'real' person who actually has experience with it. 

Thanks again guys  :):  

TL;DR depressed guy needs to know if its a good idea to take pills that were prescribed previously, because cant get into doctors until at least mid week.

----------


## purplefan

I am sure someone wil give you advice but i would NOT take any old pills as they could unbalance any new pills your G.P would give you.

----------


## rose

Hello there... you sound very distressed, but try not to worry. Please do NOT take the pills you found, they might be out of date.
Pregabalin should be taken under supervision because it can cause problems with your heart and it should never stopped abruptly as it can cause seizures.
Both these medications take a while to kick in so taking them now vs taking them in a few days after you've seen your doctor will make very little difference.
When are you seeing your doctor? If you haven't made an appointment can you call first thing tomorrow and make a same-day appointment?

Edit: Sorry, just read that you can't get to your doctor until mid-week. Wait for that appointment. If you need help in the meantime, can you go to your local A&E?

----------



----------


## IronTarkus

Thanks for such quick replies, I honestly was not expecting that! So between the two of you it seems a unanimous no on taking the medication. I think I knew it was a bad idea already tbh but I feel like I need to do something, and honestly I would really rather avoid the hospital. They say things to you and to the exact opposite. 

Just wish there was something I could do to feel a little better, or even just to get some sleep for that matter, between now and then  :(:

----------


## rose

If you feel you need to do something I suggest you sit in a quiet place.
Breathe in for 4, hold for 4, breathe out for 8 (or up to 8 if you can't quite manage it).
Do this three times.
Breathe normally for a bit then repeat if required.
This should help to relax you.

Call the doctors first thing tomorrow if you can and tell them its urgent.
Don't take the pills.

Welcome to DWD  :(hi):

----------


## OldMike

Hi IronTarkus, welcome to DWD.

Do NOT take any of these old pills you found.

Just talk to your doctor and he/she will decide the best medication and/or other treatment you need.

----------


## Paula

Hi and welcome  :(hi): . Absolutely, please, DO NOT take those pills. In fact, it'd be a good idea to hand them over to any pharmacy.  And, for future reference, it's always advisable to come off meds slowly and with your Drs supervision.  I hope you can get an earlier appointment (please try to emphasise it's urgent) but, in the meantime, if you think you could harm yourself, please go to a&e, and you can also call The Samaritans to talk

----------


## Suzi

Hi and welcome. I completely agree with the others. Can you call your Dr and see if you can get an emergency or cancellation appointment?

----------


## purplefan

Hope you are feeling a bit better this morning.

----------



----------


## magie06

Hi there and welcome to dwd. Well done for getting an appointment with your gp. Can you go on a list for an emergency appointment or a cancelation? I understand if your gp is in a practice with other doctors it's hard to see the same doctor each time, but try to get to see someone this week. The middle of next week is a long way away.

----------


## IronTarkus

Hi all, 

Firstly thanks for all of the advice, it's really nice of you all. Just thought I'd write a quick post to let you guys know I called up early this morning and explained it was urgent and that even though I'd wanted to see one doctor in particular (he was the one I used to see a lot so I felt most comfortable talking to him) I'd basically be happy to see anyone as my actual appointment felt way to far away and I managed to get in at 5 this evening. 

The doctor I saw was really nice and understanding even when I explained I really didn't want to see a psychiatrist or psychologist. She prescribed me that same medication I used to be on so lots of head meds for the foreseeable future. The only thing I'm not too sure about taking is the Zopiclone because I get the horrible side effect from it so my mouth always tastes like I'm sucking on a 2p coin and everything I eat for the first few hours of being awake tastes really bitter. 

Anyway just thought I'd let everyone know there was a 'happy' ending  :(rofl):  and again thanks for the advice, I'm glad I didn't take those pills and that I waited until today.

----------


## rose

Well done  :): 
I think Zoplicone is to be used as required isn't it, rather than every night?

----------

magie06 (11-01-16)

----------


## Suzi

That's brilliant! Well done for sorting it and going!

----------



----------


## IronTarkus

> Well done 
> I think Zoplicone is to be used as required isn't it, rather than every night?


I'm not sure... I didn't have it explained to me today as I think maybe the doctor though that because I'd been on them before I knew already? But I don't actually remember all that much from that time as it was very emotional and I was also always on pills and I was also 'self medicating'. 

You are probably right though so I think I might just take them for the next few days and see how it goes from there. My doctor split my prescriptions down so I have to collect it weekly and told me to come back in two weeks so if I am sleeping better by then then I'll see about stopping the Zopiclone all together.

----------


## Paula

Well done, that's really good to hear.

Just a small warning, if you're taking zopiclone every night, you may need to stagger coming of them - so talk to your dr first

----------


## rose

You definitely need to take the Mirtazapine and Pregabalin as directed, every day. The Mirtazapine is probably meant to be taken at night and the Pregabalin is probably taken twice a day. Check the labels though for your specific instructions.
I've never taken Zoplicone but again the label should say.
Steer well clear of alcohol for the next four weeks or so while you adjust to the meds, and any other self-medicating you might have been doing.
Remember we are here if you need support.

----------


## Suzi

Pregabalin 2 ce a day with 12 hour breaks..

----------


## batdaunao

When are you seeing your doctor? If you haven't made an appointment can you call first thing tomorrow and make a same-day appointment?

----------


## Paula

> When are you seeing your doctor? If you haven't made an appointment can you call first thing tomorrow and make a same-day appointment?


Hi, good to meet you. When you feel ready, it'd be lovely if you could let us know a bit about yourself, perhaps in the intro section of the forum? And feel free to have a mooch around the forum, I hope you'll see we're a friendly bunch  :):

----------


## IronTarkus

> Hi, good to meet you. When you feel ready, it'd be lovely if you could let us know a bit about yourself, perhaps in the intro section of the forum? And feel free to have a mooch around the forum, I hope you'll see we're a friendly bunch


Hi, it's nice to meet you too  :):  that sounds like a good idea and from this post at least, it seems people are quite happy to help which is really nice.

----------


## S deleted

Does taking the Mirtz at night not help you sleep?

----------

